# wierd indian spider...



## greyfox (Oct 14, 2007)

hey im not sure if spiders are a big thing on here but my dad bought some slabs and tiles from India for are back garden and we live in england. when my dad was laying the slabs down he saw a spider and showed me. ive taken some pics of it and was wondering if anyone knew what it was as i cant find anything on Google about it. the pics arnt great but its the best i can do. we havent touched it in case its venomous and are gonna get rid of it soon.


----------



## cris (Oct 14, 2007)

All spiders are venomous, looks just like some of the little ones we have here on a miniture floor. I hope you killed it ASAP some real bio security issues there :shock:

If it is still alive chuck it in a bottle of metholated spirits, a freezer, a secure conatainer or at least spray it with bug spray.


----------



## greyfox (Oct 14, 2007)

no i put it in a tree. we dont have strict animals laws over here plus its not native to this land. it will most likely be dead in a few hours as its a very cold day out.


----------



## bitey (Oct 14, 2007)

lol, kind of looks like a huntsman with a rock on top !


----------



## Nikki. (Oct 14, 2007)

bitey said:


> lol, kind of looks like a huntsman with a rock on top !


hahaha no , with a marshmellow :lol:


----------



## bitey (Oct 14, 2007)

Nikki_elmo10 said:


> hahaha no , with a marshmellow :lol:


Could be his new disguise:lol:

</IMG></IMG></IMG>


----------



## JKretzs613 (Oct 14, 2007)

*Hello*

Hello,

Oh that is creepy looking!!

Tracie


----------



## Khagan (Oct 14, 2007)

greyfox said:


> no i put it in a tree. we dont have strict animals laws over here plus its not native to this land. it will most likely be dead in a few hours as its a very cold day out.



 Thats kinda ignorant attitude, just cause you dont have laws about it you let an animal from another country into the wild to possibly infest? Just cause its not native it doesnt mean it wont live.. Im glad our country is pretty strict on quarantine.


----------



## Retic (Oct 14, 2007)

The UK has strict quarantine laws and laws regarding importing animals, like anywhere these little things do get in but it should have been put in a bottle and identified, definitely not released.


----------



## chickenman (Oct 14, 2007)

if you type "garden orb weaver" into google you get pictures of many simmalar looking spiders and ive seen a couple that look relatively the same around my place to. hope it helps


----------



## Hickson (Oct 14, 2007)

Looks a little like one of the Bolas spiders.



Hix


----------



## Tsubakai (Oct 14, 2007)

Looks like an indian imp spider. By tomorrow you'll have a small curry house where the tree used to be. This will be a portal for further infiltration and soon your entire street will look like a nice middle class suburb on Tamil Nadu. See how bad exotics can be for your ecosystem


----------



## PhilK (Oct 14, 2007)

greyfox said:


> no i put it in a tree. we dont have strict animals laws over here plus its not native to this land. it will most likely be dead in a few hours as its a very cold day out.


When will people learn! Cane toads aren't native to Australia and they didn't die... Neither did rabbits or foxes or goats, pigs, cats or dogs..


----------



## greyfox (Oct 15, 2007)

Khagan said:


> Thats kinda ignorant attitude, just cause you dont have laws about it you let an animal from another country into the wild to possibly infest? Just cause its not native it doesnt mean it wont live.. Im glad our country is pretty strict on quarantine.



rofl dont be silly man. honestly its very cold in england atm and i wont infest aint like theres hundred of em jez! and don't call me ignorant please its offensive


----------



## greyfox (Oct 15, 2007)

this is gonna be my last post on here. tbh the amount of fuss on this forum is pathetic. you guys really need to chill ffs


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 15, 2007)

Greyfox, what you have done is very irresponsible, The UK does have strict laws forbidding the release of any non native species, ( Example: if you catch a grey squirrel you are not allowed to re-release it because it is non native) that spider, which as suggested looks like an orb or bola, may well survive ! it is a female for a start & being that age probably already mated, if you dont know the exact species then how do you know what temperature it can or cant survive at?. It could have come from a mountian region where the temps are much cooler (not everywhere in india is hot!)
If DEFRA were aware of what youve done they would bring you up infront of a judge and hand out a few thousand pound fine, I will send the pics to a friend here in the UK and see if it can be identified (im hoping it crawled on the slabs after they were in your garden & its british)


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 15, 2007)

greyfox why dont you send some slabs over to my place with some stow-away land tortises or chamealians(how the f do you spell that)


----------



## falconboy (Oct 15, 2007)

greyfox said:


> this is gonna be my last post on here. tbh the amount of fuss on this forum is pathetic. you guys really need to chill ffs




Don't forget to shut the door on the way out.


----------



## Nikki. (Oct 15, 2007)

falconboy said:


> Don't forget to shut the door on the way out.


 
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

